# Online source?



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know of good online sources for freshwater plants? I am stuck in an area with no local stores that provide them so I any that I want must be ordered online.

I am really looking for some val and foreground plants.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

http://bayleesfishees.com/


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

+1
message too short


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

justintrask said:


> +1
> message too short


What?


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

TBS_Dave said:


> http://bayleesfishees.com/


Thanks so much! I check it out and it seems amazing. =D


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cory fry is the guy..i don't buy plants from anybody else.awesome plants and awesome prices.
like dave said....

www.bayleesfishees.com


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

just tell him I sent ya lol


----------

